

Beauty and the Geek Game Theory: Answering the Freakonomics Challenge - mariorz
http://norvig.com/geek.html

======
ScottWhigham
whoa. rarely is so little analyzed so much.

~~~
d0mine
I disagree. The problem is much harder then it seems and the given analysis is
not complete.

